# Do you count the calories in psyllium husk?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just bought some from my protein to help with.. umm... digestion..

10g is 38 calories. 9g of carbs but 7g of fiber

Since it's nearly all fiber does that count towards total calories?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

iirc the 10g will give you 2g of carbs that could be counted but i wouldnt bother


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah mate

It's the carbs that make up the calories


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yeah mate
> 
> It's the carbs that make up the calories


but in the case of fibre, the carbs pass through the body without being used dont they? net carbs is what matters, not total carb content


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> but in the case of fibre, the carbs pass through the body without being used dont they? net carbs is what matters, not total carb content


He said it has 10g carbs, that equates to 40 calories, why would you not count that 40?

Forgive me if I'm wrong because I don't even know what psyllium husk is :lol:

Oh, just re-read your post. Learn something new every day!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> He said it has 10g carbs, that equates to 40 calories, why would you not count that 40?
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong because I don't even know what psyllium husk is :lol:


4 cals per g of carbs,

total carbs - 9g

yet fibre - 7 of those 9g and they will just be ****ted out so i read that as being only 8cals from the 2g 'non fibre' carbs, which aint really worth counting lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I stand corrected then

Count the 8 calories. No pain no gain!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bumping this for more opinions.

So it seems I have to have a massive 30g of this stuff to solve by "digestion" problem

That's 100 calories ish so do I need to be just disregarding it and upping my other carbs accordingly? I know it doesn't sound like much but its 5% of my total daily intake and 15% of my total carbs!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

L11 said:


> Just bought some from my protein to help with.. umm... digestion..
> 
> 10g is 38 calories. 9g of carbs but 7g of fiber
> 
> Since it's nearly all fiber does that count towards total calories?


Imo it is minimal calories and ones that are helping you get the stuff back out so looking leaner (no lower belly bloat) so I would really not worry about these. If this is the tipping point in you losing weight then it is a different game but I doubt 40 or less calories is.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

L11 said:


> Bumping this for more opinions.
> 
> So it seems I have to have a massive 30g of this stuff to solve by "digestion" problem
> 
> That's 100 calories ish so do I need to be just disregarding it and upping my other carbs accordingly? I know it doesn't sound like much but its 5% of my total daily intake and 15% of my total carbs!


If you taking this much then interestingly I was in similar position with digestive problems, but I think it is less of an issue, your body is in a deficit so "going less often" is an expectation as it is using everything it gets. By products expected but still when you are in such a nutrient specific diet and those nutrients are being used for training there is not much to pass out.

If you still dropping weight then don't worry about it. The way I see it your body is lacking its full macro split to be able to sh1t a lot, when you go back to maint. macro/total calories things will sort out.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's not that i'm going less.

It's that I feel like I'm giving birth when I do. Psyllium husk + water has completely solved the problem though.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

@L11 you look awesome mate. Still natty right!?!?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

@L11 do you have a log you ripped muscley pr**k. I'm jealous of your dreamy build and I'm brown so I must be able to get somewhere near that sheet

I wanna know yo secrets


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't count it mate. Its fibre, any carbs attached would pass straight through with the husks. The body cant digest them, they basically absorb a load of water as they move through you then pass out the other end!

You do have some proper satisfying sh1ts whilst taking it though!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

sckeane said:


> @L11 do you have a log you ripped muscley pr**k. I'm jealous of your dreamy build and I'm brown so I must be able to get somewhere near that sheet
> 
> I wanna know yo secrets


 @Mey yea I'm still natty mate.

I may start a log in september, but that'll be a clean bulk log and tbh I aim to do it less clean this year lol.

A few people have asked today though so I might do a log just for the last 2 weeks of my cut, although it won't be that interesting trying to squeeze that last 0.12412% of body fat off.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

L11 said:


> @Mey yea I'm still natty mate.
> 
> I may start a log in september, but that'll be a clean bulk log and tbh I aim to do it less clean this year lol.
> 
> A few people have asked today though so I might do a log just for the last 2 weeks of my cut, although it won't be that interesting trying to squeeze that last 0.12412% of body fat off.


Raaaahhhhhh that's annoying, although I know how you feel... I cba to update my log on or off cycle so boring lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I take the capsules, they make you have decent poops.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Is this stuff any good? http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/psyllium-husks-powder.html


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

no i dont do you?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

isn't that a bit anal?


----------

